# MISC | Dining Cars



## ablarc (Dec 12, 2003)

DINNER IS SERVED IN THE DINING CAR…






























































































































































































Afterward, we can retire to the club car…


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Fonduetram/Chuchichäschtli/Calientetram Zurich


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

weird trams

I remember going on a train in south africa and having sit down dinner in a car like that when i was a kid - there were so many utensils


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

A portrait of yours truly as taken by a restaurant steward on a Swiss train as we passed through Muttenz, whilst approaching Basle.

I would have been eating something simple but delicious - such as (hopefully wholegrain) pasta with herbs & tomato sauce (all hopefully G.M.O. free) and drinking still mineral water (without ice). No meat, no alcohol, (just dont need) and no "pop" drinks which usually contain either an overdose of sugar or poisonous artificial sweeteners.


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

Restaurant area with tables set out for dinner on a German ICE train. Note the first class style 2+1 seating. On these trains the restaurant coaches feature slightly raised roofs with skylights, giving them a distinctive interior ambiance.


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

The Swedish XP2000 tilting trains have cafeteria-type buffet areas where passengers carry their purchases on trays and select (hot) food from the self-service servery - as seen on the trains' far wall in the image above.

The other image also shows that the tables are arranged at different levels to suit both seated and standing passengers.

Images from http://citytransport.info/Bike.htm


----------

